# Canine VacciCheck--Titers



## Kris L. Christine (Mar 25, 2009)

*Biogal Announces the Launch of the Canine VacciCheck in the USA* 1/5/11 PRNewswire Biogal Announces the Launch of the Canine VacciCheck in the USA | SYS-CON MEDIA 

_"We at Biogal see this as an ideal opportunity to present to our customers a product that can assist in reducing over vaccination and subsequent potential adverse reactions for dogs" said Amos Gershony, Biogal's General Manager.

The Canine VacciCheck kit is intended to be used as a diagnostic tool to evaluate the antibody response to the core vaccination or infection by Infectious Canine Hepatitis, Canine Parvovirus and Distemper Virus._


----------

